# ukc show questions



## vtomblin (Jul 18, 2010)

He is very handsome! Such nice markings and a very nice clip. Is there a show secretary you can email with your specific questions about that show? There should be a benching area. (I show CKC have never done UKC but will try to help) I never bring a kennel unless I have 2 dogs. Bring your table and grooming stuff. I always bring a chair and drinks and snacks (for dogs too). I make an emergency supply kit with tylenol, extra pantyhose if you wear them, extra leash and choke, benedryl for me or the dog if needed, garbage bag, antiperspirant, hard mint candies (they say if you are nervous your dog can smell it in your breath) needle and thread. Be prepared.  I hear UKC people are fantastic and will come help flustered newbies. The dog will be fine! You will be fine! On the first day I try to arrive 2 or more hours before we show. But I have a spray up to do which you won't, yeah! Give yourself enough time to groom and chill and not be rushed. With such a nice flashy boy you will blow them away!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Randi, why don't you go out to Bloomington this coming weekend? There are four shows for sat and sun. I just have Bonnie, but I bring my whippet Echo because he would feel left out otherwise. The UKC shows are much smaller than the AKC shows. You have a lot of rare dogs and muscle dogs at them. There are also partipoodles, of course, because AKC hasn't recognized them...yet... and the other poodles that don't always fit in at the AKC shows, like my great pup. There are also people with poodles that like to use UKC for extra practice for their AKC shows. Bonnie is a little small to be competitive in AKC plus I have not done the AKC hairdo's, but she is an awesome little poodle. It is fun to show her off. Plus, UKC people are so friendly and helpful. 

I have just brought an XPen, lunch for myself, brushes (no table for me) and poo bags. LOL. I try to make it simple. Since there are a number of UKC events coming up in SoCal, maybe I will see you at the next one. 

SAY! There is apparently a UKC poodle specialty coming up in December in Arizona. That is only about 6 hours away. I have been thinking of doing it. Here's the info:

UKC Poodle Specialty
Time Saturday, December 10 · 10:00am - 1:00pm 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Location Paradise Valley Park
17642 N 40th Street
Phoenix, AZ 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Created By United Poodle Breeds Association 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

More Info ARIZONA
UNITED POODLE BREEDS ASSOCIATION
PHOENIX (O) CONF ALT JS
(Held in conjunction with Caliente All-Breed Canine Association)

Dec 10; Ann Hearn JS (GRP4) STDPDL/MCSTP (GRP8) POODL/MCPDL 
Entries 7:30-8:30 am Show 10 am 
NLC: Novice Puppy, Stud Dog, Brood Bitch, Veteran, Brace

DOS $25; ALT $5; JS & NLC $5 (except Pee Wee & Sub Junior – no charge); PE $18 received by November 30, 2011

Paradise Valley Park, 17642 N 40th Street 85032-2213; Travel East on 101E. Merge onto AZ51 via exit 29. Take Union Hills Drive exit (#14). At Union Hills Drive, turn left. Travel to 40th Street. Turn right onto N. 40th Street. 
Site is on right.

Chairperson: 
Lorraine Tayeb (801) 774-5949 [email protected]

Event Secretary: 
Heather Bryan, 5514 W Indianola Ave, Phoenix AZ 85031 (623) 810-9920 [email protected]


----------



## Randi6567 (May 22, 2011)

I'm gonna start with the one in Ontario ca nov 12 I was told they have to be 6 mo to enter which he'll just be turning by then although I emailed the secretary for the price info and which show I'd go to since he's a pup and I haven't gotten a response yet so I'm confused on how this whole thing works


----------



## Poodlesrule 1 (Jan 16, 2011)

See if you can print an entry form off the UKC website. put his breed down as M/C std poodle. Go to tje box that has confirmation, if he isn't neutered next to regular licensed class write puppy. All std poodles are gun dogs. Don't forget your registration number, bring your show leash, brushes, table, cooler, chair if you don't bring a crate bring something for him to lay on plus a toy. As far as clothes, slacks and a nice blouse, you can do a vest, skirt basically business casual will work. Just try on at home and bend over, squat and gait to make sure its comfy. With my daughter I say, below the knee, above the girls, and cover the waist. Use a color that contrasts with the dog. With a multi I wouldn't do a big pattern or a print. Where shoes that won't fall off. Poodles are supposed to move out freely so you don't want to lose a shoe. Tennis shoes work good as do most lace ups. Also, take money for a picture just in case!! I wish we could be there to help and applaud for you. I can't wait to hear how you do. The most important thing you can do is HAVE FUN!!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I have a word document that they sent me that is the entry form. I put her variety as solid. You would put Parti there. The partis and the solids are shown in different classes. Then I just check the box for puppy and which shows. It is not too expensive. Some shows are preregistration only, others allow day of show entries. I just email the secretary the completed form as an attachment then pay the day of the show. The UKC site has the entry form, too, but you have to print it and snail mail it. 

When you arrive there is a table set up. You check in, pay if you haven't and you get an arm band and a rubberband to hold it on. 

Since UKC shows are small, you can't get lost. Ask the people at the desk which ring and what time. Then they are shown in order with the puppies first. If they win they are shown again immediately, so hang around the ring. It goes really fast usually. 

Don't ask me how to add up the points. I am still trying to figure that out.


----------



## tintlet (Nov 24, 2009)

I haven't had much time to visit PF , life is crazy right now 

First thing is make sure your dog is registered in UKC. You can get a Temporary number if the paper work is still in progress. 
The grooming is not a big deal, just make sure the dog is clean and brushed out. You will learn to tweak the clip as you see other poodles shown. Relax and let your dog have fun .

Have to correct Outwest on the 'variety"..variety is for toys and minis. in the Breed line put MULTICOLORED Standard Poodle. solids are just listed as Standard Poodles ( or Poodles if toy or mini variety)

If you do day of show entries, there are set time when you must enter. Usually a hour or two before the show starts. Clubs like pre-entry as it really saves time in getting the shows ready.

Thank you Outwest for plug about the UPBA poodle show in Dec.!! The specialty is really fun, nice ribbons, prizes. We used to have the shows here in NC, but wanted to move them to different parts of the country. so PLEASE come support the show :cheers:


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

tintlet, the entry form I have I have to put solid for variety for Bonnie. Have I been doing it wrong and they just overlook it and figure it out? Hmmm. The form only has breed and variety and since poodles have three varieties and two colors, I put standard poodle in the breed and the variety as solid! Oy, vay. Anyway, they seemed to understand what I mean. 

So, I am supposed to put Solid Poodle in the breed and Standard in the variety? LOL What a dunce I am. The secretary for the one coming up said the varieties are solid or parti, so perhaps she is a chinese crested person. I knew the varieties were toy, mini and standard (with the Caniche Moyens thrown in with the standards), but the form is confusing.

Tintlet, I am seriously thinking of going to the Arizona show.


----------



## tintlet (Nov 24, 2009)

AKC has 3 poodle variety ( toy ,mini, standard). In UKC there are "Poodles" ( toy and mini variety) and "Standard Poodles", MC Poodles ( toy or mini in variety) and MC Standard Poodles ( basically 4 breeds).

Outwest, for your solid entry just put Standard Poodle in the breed. leave variety blank

I've seen clubs do all sorts of entries, but if you look on the Top Ten listings, it has "Poodles";" MCPoodles";"Standard Poodles"; and "MC Standard Poodles".


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Got the line up for tomorrows UKC. There are eight standards. That is a good amount for UKC. I gave the groomer very specific instructions, wrote them down and showed some pictures. Bonnie looks awesome! No more bubble butt, her legs don't look short (!?) and her neck looks long and sleek! It's incredible what a hair cut will do for a girl. Her topknot looks great and shows off her pretty eyes. I am very pleased. It may not be a full-on show cut, but my dog looks great. Nice tip for the groomer today and have promised Stephie (the groomer) to report how she does this weekend. Stephie had the master groomer who owns the shop help her out a bit. It shows.


----------



## tintlet (Nov 24, 2009)

Good luck at the shows!! Post pictures


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

She did well yesterday. She was particularly sparkly. We're getting ready to leave for todays shows. No great pics, but this one shows her chest pretty well, even though her hair is blowing all around. The judges always comment on her chest and her movement. One judge said, "She has a fantastic chest." 
practicing:


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Outwest: Pictures please. I always get a kick out of Bonnie's pics since Sunny looks so similar, but is a mini, but 14 3/4" so full size. I love seeing all the pics of the show grooms.


----------



## Randi6567 (May 22, 2011)

Another question that I totally forgot about is there any specific vaccines they need before I go to the show I mean he has his dhpp and rabies but are they required to have anything else do you have to bring proof??


----------



## Poodlesrule 1 (Jan 16, 2011)

I've never been asked for proof of shots at a UKC show but since the dogs do 4-H I carry that paper with us. We also make sure our dogs have their kennel cough shots. They can still get kennel cough but we only had it happen once and it was very mild since we keep up with their vacines. We'll keep you in our thoughts on your and Stedman's debut, we have a UKC show the same weekend in Dayton Ohio.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Bonny looks nice! Do you have any more photos of her? I'd love to see her new haircut!!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I didn't get any good pics because my husband wasn't into taking loads of pics the way he usually does. He just felt like sitting and shmoozing with people. I can't complain. I get lots of pics of her. 

She did super well this weekend. She only needs one win under a different judge and she is a UKC champ.  I pulled her from one of the shows because she had won under that judge as a 6 month old and that judge had really liked her. If she won again under that judge she would get the points, but not the judge win and the other poos would miss out. She doesn't need the points. Since I am not tremendously competitive and am doing it for fun, it seemed appropriate to pull her from that show and let someone else have a shot. Some judges like Bonnie a lot and some not as much. I made a couple new friends doing that, I believe. 

Here are a few crappy pics of us practicing and standing around. When we were IN the ring my husband chose to watch. 

OH: To Randi- there were no partipoodles all weekend. I wonder if some shows have more than others. I have been to a UKC show that had 5 or 6 partis and this one had none. You should still enter for the practice even if there is no other partis. Maybe you could ask some parti people what shows they go to? UKC can be a very small show or a bigger one. It varies a lot.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

The main difference in her cut is they chopped off several inches of hair from under her chest and tuckup and also cut straight down the front of her leg and the same on her rear. She also shaved way up on her tail so you could see where it joins with her spine and tell it was a good tail placement. She shaved much farther down on her neck and hacked off loads of hair from the sides of her neck (she had a bull neck before), but left the back of her neck flufflier. All this suddenly created a dog that was lifted up off the ground with proportionally long legs and slim waist. She could have carried it even further. I think she would look great in a plain old sporting cut because I don't think she has anything to hide.

I can't make her a bigger girl or change her color. She appears quite small next to a fullsized standard, but her style and flash make up for it. This girl is the personality queen, which makes her a bit spoiled rotten, but very entertaining! She makes people smile.

Here is one I just snapped right now of her in her favorite bird watching spot:


----------



## Randi6567 (May 22, 2011)

I haven't been on here in a while but I just saw the picks of bonnie's new doo looks soooo much better  such a pretty girl. I hope there's some more parti's at the show next month but if not o well I need all the practice we can get, I'm trying to teach him not to sit everytime we stop is there a trick to that cause everytime I walk/jog him around when I stop he sits


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I started to have that problem because of puppy training (automatic sit). I took a treat, trotted her and stopped. When she tried to sit, I walked forward a bit and said 'stand'. Then gave her the treat and lots of good girls while she was standing. My problem is Bonnie is particular about the judges. If she likes them her tail wags and she doesn't mind them looking her over. If they are too serious or grouchy looking she gives them the eye and can back away (ugh). How can she be so particular about people?


----------

